# What Herbicide should I use?



## Farmerboy (Jul 29, 2008)

My alfalfa field is in its third year and has never been sprayed. However, I have noticed that some type of grass seems to be migrating from my neighbors field into mine! I also have a lot of bindweed and Chinese lettuce in my first cutting. We also have lot of dodder, which is a weird, yellow, stringy looking, parisitic plant. Most farmers in my area use Velpar but I have heard good things about 2-4db and have a sprayer that I would like to use. Any thoughts?


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, I know this is an older thread, but I'm new to the forum found your question intriguing. Won't 2-4-D kill the alfalfa? As I understand it, 2-4-D is a broadleaf killer. I don't have any experience with alfalfa..... yet.


----------



## Farmerboy (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, 2-4-D would kill alfalfa but there is a variant that doesn't 2-4-DB. I am still learning as welll!


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

2-4d-b wouldn't hurt the alfalfa, BUT you need a 10-day window of no rain for it to really work. We used it one year on some thistles, and it worked real well. Most everybody around here will spray gramoxone or pursuit in spring. The Gramoxone will burn everything off, we like to do it just before the alfalfa wakes up from winter....... But it's can't always be done like that. And pursuit is hard on grass - alfalfa with orchardgrass sells good around here, but the pursuit will thin the OG by about 50%..... Graoxone will do the same thing, for about a year, but if it's done early enough, it won't hurt the OG.....

Rodney


----------

